# snorting attacks???



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

my dog has snorting attacks there not as bad as when he was a pup. i asked the vet and she said it was probably that his nasile passages are to small. she said it was common in pits because of the head size. just wondering if anybody else has this problem and any advice. it usually happens when he gets excited and i dont no if it hurts him.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

All of my dogs have done this, it's called a reverse sneeze, and is harmless. Sometimes you can stop it by blocking the nostrils for a second or two, and then it causes a vaccuum and stops the episode about 50% of the time in my experience.


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

thanks im just glad to hear it doesn't hurt him.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow, I thought my dog was the only one to get these episodes. And my vet called them reverse sneezes too! She told me to massage his throat, I don't know but sometimes it did work. Until I knew about these reverse sneezes I thought my pup was going to die!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I find that the shorter the nose, the more often they have episodes. My pug does this several times a week. Thrall the bulldog about once a month or so, and Lady did it a handful of times over her year and a half. The Pei puppy has even done it once.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> All of my dogs have done this, it's called a reverse sneeze, and is harmless. Sometimes you can stop it by blocking the nostrils for a second or two, and then it causes a vaccuum and stops the episode about 50% of the time in my experience.


Yes that is correct but also can have something to do with an elongated pallet. It is not common in a typical APBT unless it is genetic but more common in bully type dogs because of the massive head they are breeding for. Your vet I am sure lumps the two together but I have a few apbt who snort but it is because they have an elongated pallet. Normally it does not bother the dog at all but my boston terrier for example has no nose and it can be a problem with him or dogs with extreme heads.

On your basic apbt, bully, or pit bull type dog they are nothing to worry about.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I've heard of Reverse sneezes in Beagles. Princess used to snort. And when she inhaled air to bark it made her sound like a tiger.


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

well thanks for the replies i feel alot better hearing this


----------

